# FM/CFS/ME Survey



## 21107 (Mar 5, 2007)

My name is Misty Roberts. I'm the founder of FM/CFS/ME Resources, and a FM/CFS/ME patient for the last 29 years. As you know, there is no cure for Fibromyalgia (FM), Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS), or Myalgic Encephalopathy (ME). In fact, very little is still known about how these illnesses work.At FM/CFS/ME Resources we are working to solve the FM/CFS/ME puzzle by investigating these diseases in their entirety. Our goal is to find a cause, which will point to a cure, thereby eradicating these illnesses completely. Information is now being collected from FM/CFS/ME patients worldwide. We invite you to help us in our endeavor by taking our survey. (Remember: _All information is kept strictly confidential. E-mail addresses, names and other personal information are kept safe from outside sources and are never used, sold, or given away to other parties!_) Survey URL: http://fmcfsme.bravehost.com/survey.htmlThank you for your consideration. For those of you wanting information resources for FM/CFS/ME come visit us today. We offer the following:
What is FM/CFS/ME?
FM/CFS/ME Symptoms
FM/CFS/ME Treatments
Coping Tips
FM/CFS/ME Survey
Drug Information
Medical Definitions
Disability FAQ's
Support Group Resources (worldwide)
Doctor Search
FM/CFS/ME Awareness
Forum for FM/CFS/ME Patients
Best Wishes,Misty Roberts







Patient & Founder FM/CFS/ME Resourceshttp://fmcfsme.d-3systems.com/


----------

